# Gall bladder problems



## mrsmac (Jan 11, 2006)

I have just got home from 2 days in hospital with what they thought were gall stones but is actually just a lot of "sludge" in my gall bladder. The doctor has put me on anti biotics and kept me off food and drink for 2 days. Now I am allowed broth and jelly then onto a low fat diet. Does anyone know anything about what sort of fats are worse? I am craving milk but I don't think its a good idea! Someone told me today that these problems are common in pregnancy (I am 19 weeks) I am desperate to eat something crunchy and filling!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry.. no info.. just a hug and a wish for a speedy recovery!

Feel better soon!!


----------



## corazon (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations mrsmac!  I hope you get well soon, for your sake and for your childs.  Maybe do some research on the internet to see if you can eat anything more substantial or call your ob doc.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 11, 2006)

Let me get this straight ... your Doctor (who has medical training and actually knows your medical condition) gave you a diet and you don't like it ... so you're looking for some "sage" _alternative_ advice from someone here who has no medical training, and knows nothing about your actual medical condition, so that you can eat something "crunchy and filling"?

If you have *ANY* questions about the diet your doctor put you on ... CALL HIS OFFICE and get *informed* answers!

There are a few of us on here with medical backrounds - but I don't know a one of us that would advise you otherwise. For your sake, and for the sake of your baby - if you have questions, ask your doctor.


----------



## kyles (Jan 11, 2006)

Ditto Michael. Any fats (saturated/monounsaturated/whatever) are going to upset your gallbladder, you need your gp to refer you to a nutritonist/dietitian who can put you on a proper diet so that you are still getting the nutrition for your baby and keeping your gallbladder symptoms under control.


----------



## valnaples (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, yes, yes...ask your doctor, no, TELL your doctor to "be more specific!" Ask for print-out of guidelines for what you should and should not eat; also, is this doctor also your obstetrician? If not, she or he should be "in the loop" as to your gall bladder problem during pregnancy. It never ceases to amaze me how many patients are advised to follow a "low-whatever" diet but are not handed any written guidelines at the same time.  Be well and take good care of yourself!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2006)

Mrsmac, ask your Dr. to hook you up with a nutritionist.  A food/cooking forum is not the place to get medical advice.


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats on your baby! I bet there are lots of docs that will help you with your diet. In the meantime, are you allowed saltines?


----------



## auntdot (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree with Andy.  You should talk to a nutritionist.  You need to know what to eat for you and your baby. And certified nutritionists in my experience are very caring and learned.

Until then I would ask your doc to be more specific or try to avoid, as much as possible, fatty foods.

Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## mrsmac (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry to sound stupid and ask for advice here. You need to understand the public hospital system here in Australia- its free so they are in a hurry to diagnose and send you on your way. All the overworked registrar said was "Low fat" they don't have the time or the inclination to be more specific. I was just wondering if any one else had had gall bladder problems and knew anything. Its not that I didn't like the doctor's diagnosis its just I needed ideas for foods that I could eat.


----------



## kyles (Jan 12, 2006)

I lived in the worst catchment area for medicare in Australia so I know how frustrating it is!! A midwife would be a bit of help, you certainly need a referral to a nutritionist. Gall bladder management through diet alone is exceedingly difficult, and with the added issues of pregnancy you need to get specific advice.

Have you seen your GP or just the hospital registrar?


----------

